# Excellent Waterfowl Slide Presentation



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://duckrescuenetwork.org/presentation/Waterfowl_files/frame.htm

This presentation was prepared by Jennifer Gordon of Carolina Waterfowl Rescue. She is a state and federally permitted rehabilitator that specializes in waterfowl. 

Though obviously oriented to waterfowl, the anatomy section may be helpful to pigeon lovers also if needing to come up with the proper term for a particular body part.

There are also slides that are very helpful if you are trying to identify a cute little fuzzy duckling. Many of the wild species look a great deal alike as tiny ducklings, and there are good examples in this presentation for how to correctly identify the little one.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great resource! Thanks for sharing this presentation.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

That was a great website dealing with waterfowl, mostly ducks and geese but other similar species as well. There were tips about bandaging wings and pictures showing bumble foot that could be beneficial to us. Also, there is lots of great information that some of us might find interesting. I learned a thing or two myself...Like that "angel wing" condition....I'd never heard of this. I'm guessing that it's something that is specific to ducks and geese. That picture of the cormorant riding on the back of that swan was most unique! LOL. 

Very good website, thanks for posting it


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Cute duckling picture my website is www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/


----------

